# Château Lumiere, Somewhere, France - April 2014



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jun 1, 2014)

Visited with Donna, this was the last stop on the trip, we’d both been eager to see this one and had been down there to scope out the place and best route into the ground the night before… An early start and we were in under the cover of darkness… We had the pleasure of watching the place illuminate as the morning light started to rise. This place is pretty breathtaking! the skylight really brightens the whole building up inside and even with most of the shutters closed it was still light enough to shoot some nice images. As well as the obvious skylight main hall the bathrooms were rather impressive, as were some of the wooden features in the main lounge… Enjoy the photos

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





Higher res copies of the photos above and loads more from here on my blog: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/05/31/urbex-chateau-lumiere-somewhere-france-april-2014/


----------



## Big C (Jun 1, 2014)

Now that is ruddy marvellous, definitely no delusions of grandeur here.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow, what can i say. When i first started scrolling down i was gunna say pics 2 and 3 were my faves, but then you cant really pic a fave from that set. Awesome work as always mate


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 1, 2014)

Omg.........


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 1, 2014)

That's breathtaking,thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2014)

Stunning building! so much to see.


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 1, 2014)

what a stunning place and the photos are the best as normal, thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2014)

Couldn't wait to see these! One of my fave explores, by my fave tog. I wished you'd gone a couple of years ago before it was a strashed as this  
Just stunning. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks all for the kind comments  really enjoyed this place! went back only a couple of weeks later  more to come...


----------



## PageOne (Jun 2, 2014)

Amazing, do you know any history?


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jun 2, 2014)

PageOne said:


> Amazing, do you know any history?



not a great deal just that it was built by a descendant of a wealthy tobacco tycoon in the early 1900 and has apparently stood empty since the 1950's!


----------



## MrDan (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice post there! Stunning photos of a stunning location. 
I have a near identical photo of the bathroom!


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 18, 2014)

Phwoar!!


----------



## peroxidetim (Jun 26, 2014)

nice report!
in the last two years I have seen quite a lot of reports from this place. I think it is not that hard to make some pretty pics (well, you defenitely need the skills, but the scens are there), but I think you really found some new POV's that are pretty interesting!n 
well done1


----------



## stu8fish (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice set. Looks a great explore


----------



## forker67 (Jun 26, 2014)

So much better preserved than anywhere we've found down south, amazing,beautiful....


----------



## tiptoe (Jul 29, 2014)

You could probably fix this place up. Stunning pics - cheers


----------

